# easton arrow diameters????



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

archers advantage program list all arrow sizes and weights . If all you want is easton, you can down load free shaft selector program from easton web site. I believe all that info is on that program.
Frank


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thx, i've got OT2, didn't even think of looking there!


----------

